
Self-generating recursive art using Mechanical Turk - fjallstrom
http://labs.earthpeople.se/2015/12/self-generating-recursive-art-using-amazon-mechanical-turk/
======
Fuzzwah
Site is having woes for me (database error), I think we broke it.

Here's a link to google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NTq35Cw...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NTq35CwFBAMJ:labs.earthpeople.se/2015/12/self-
generating-recursive-art-using-amazon-mechanical-
turk/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au)

------
Wingman4l7
Art? Or just an internet version of the game "Telephone"...

------
fjallstrom
here's the result in progress:
[http://interpretthis.tumblr.com](http://interpretthis.tumblr.com)

